# Murders In Olongapo!



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

This is scary! Not much detail yet. Another article said the suspect was middle eastern.

TWO DEAD, ONE INJURED IN ULO NG APO SHOOTING
By Jonas Reyes

OLONGAPO CITY – Two people were killed, another person was injured after a gunman shot the three inside a subcompact car at the Ulo ng Apo roundabout around 10 o’clock Friday morning.
According to information gathered from the area, bystanders heard gunshots near the Ulo ng Apo as they saw the gunman fleeing from a Mitsubishi Mirage car in front of a hardware store
Witnesses also saw the wounded driver, a male Caucasian, leaving the car then lying flat in front of the hardware store. Upon further inspection, they saw another male Caucasian in the front passenger side and a woman in the back bloodied and slumped along with a child.
The child was taken by the Olongapo rescue team for medical checkup.
The authorities are currently on the look-out for the suspect whom they believed to be a foreigner.

https://www.facebook.com/zambalesheraldonline/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Insane shooting this couple with a toddler inside and there seems to be an update now on the suspect.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Insane shooting this couple with a toddler inside and there seems to be an update now on the suspect.


Crazy!

UPDATE!!! AUSSIE SHOOTER KILLS TWO, INJURES EXPAT IN ULO NG APO SHOOTING
By Jonas Reyes

OLONGAPO CITY – A bar owner and a beach resort owner were shot dead by an Australian gunman inside a subcompact car near the Ulo ng Apo roundabout this Friday morning.
According to Vice Mayor Jong Cortez, the suspect was identified as Australian Michael McLaren, a guest at the Gum Leaves Beach Resort in Barrio Barretto.
Mclaren shot and killed fellow Aussie Anthony George Wilson, owner of the Crazy Horse Bar Subic, and Mila Bailey y Lula, owner of the Gum Leaves Beach Resort, inside a Mitsubishi Mirage car.
The vice mayor also stated that the suspect shot driver Wayne Bailey, husband of Mila, but the victim was able to escape the small car and lie flat in front of a hardware store. Rescuers rushed Wayne to a hospital for medical treatment and is currently in a stable condition.
The Bailey’s daughter was left unscathed, and was taken by emergency response officials for further checkup.
All victims were residents of No. 133 National Highway, Barrio Barretto in Olongapo City. The suspect was apprehended earlier by the Olongapo City Police Office (OCPO) after a follow up operation.
Motives of the shooting are still being determined.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

wild west again


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> wild west again


You lived in Baretto, right? One victim was the owner or manager of the Crazy Horse.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> You lived in Baretto, right? One victim was the owner or manager of the Crazy Horse.


At one time I did. The outskirts. I ran in most of those places a bit. The crazy horse was only a few yrs old but I believe I met him before. Most of my doings was in vfw or flashrat but I knew most of the girls and bar managers in baretto. Many a somewhat outlaw lot.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok, I will guess the motive.

Money or the pinay was dating them both.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Zep said:


> Ok, I will guess the motive.
> 
> Money or the pinay was dating them both.


Lol Zep


----------

